# Concerned About Staining/Sealing Stamped Concrete



## Cdub5_

It's about time to stain and seal my stamped concrete driveway.

When I moved into this house the sealant at the time was maybe a few years old so it was still pretty effective. If the driveway was damp at all then it became quite hazardous.

I would seriously consider not doing anything at all to it.

Can any of you provide some insight on taking care of my stamped concrete while minimizing how slippery it may become?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ocean-front

Have you considered adding shark skin to it?Sherwin Williams sells it in a qt container.I have used it around my pool deck and it made a big difference in how slippery it got.It is pretty fine so you need to be careful how thick your top coat is.I did 2 coats 24 hrs apart and added the sealer and non-skid with the second coat.


----------



## PNW_George

Why would you need to stain it? The stain is usually mixed in with the concrete and will pop again after you apply more sealer. If you don't have colored concrete there are tinted sealers.

There are different kinds of sealer. I almost got the wrong product but was told to check what was put on my stamped concrete originally and that I should use the same formula. Something different could make a mess, delaminate, peel, and not last. I went so much longer than I should have between resealing, enough may have worn off and it wouldn't have made a difference.

_"DON'T apply a solvent-based sealer over a water-based product because the solvent can eat or soften the existing water-based sealer."_

I put another coat of the original sealer used by my stamped concrete contractor, Tuff Seal J35. I don't remember it being too slippery after re-sealing. I spray with a Chapin 19049: 3.5-Gallon Xtreme Industrial Concrete Open Head Sprayer and back-roll. I'm due to reseal again in the summer.

https://www.daytonsuperior.com/docs/default-source/tech-data-sheets/tuf_seal_j35.pdf?sfvrsn=e9fbd560_18


----------



## berisiw

Cdub5_ said:


> It's about time to stain and seal my stamped concrete driveway.
> 
> When I moved into this house the sealant at the time was maybe a few years old so it was still pretty effective. If the driveway was damp at all then it became quite hazardous.
> 
> I would seriously consider not doing anything at all to it.
> 
> Can any of you provide some insight on taking care of my stamped concrete while minimizing how slippery it may become?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> concrete staining tampa


Wife and I are getting bids for an approx 22' x 42' rectangular driveway, 15' X 3' wide sidewalk, and a new 6' X 4' front porch. I got bids for stamped, colored concrete, and asked for 12" wide ribbons down each side of the driveway, with a couple going cross ways to break up the look. They said they would pour the darker ribbons separately, then come back and fill in the rest when they pour the sidewalk. I thought they would trowel in lines and stain the darker borders, but apparently not how they do that.

The price blew me away, so looking to scale back and not have the contrasting borders.

My question is this - while I'm sure it will look sharp, and I know that I will have to reseal it every year or two, will it still look good after a recoat? I use my driveway a lot - we park both cars on it, and that's where I wash the vehicles, put them up on ramps and change oil, etc. Has anyone gone this route and had regrets, or would recommend doing something differently? Picture for general idea of what I am wanting to do


----------



## berisiw

berisiw said:


> Wife and I are getting bids for an approx 22' x 42' rectangular driveway, 15' X 3' wide sidewalk, and a new 6' X 4' front porch. I got bids for stamped, colored concrete, and asked for 12" wide ribbons down each side of the driveway, with a couple going cross ways to break up the look. They said they would pour the darker ribbons separately, then come back and fill in the rest when they pour the sidewalk. I thought they would trowel in lines and stain the darker borders, but apparently not how they do that.
> 
> The price blew me away, so looking to scale back and not have the contrasting borders.
> 
> My question is this - while I'm sure it will look sharp, and I know that I will have to reseal it every year or two, will it still look good after a recoat? I use my driveway a lot - we park both cars on it, and that's where I wash the vehicles decorative concrete Salt Lake City, put them up on ramps and change oil, etc. Has anyone gone this route and had regrets, or would recommend doing something differently? Picture for general idea of what I am wanting to do


no response to this


----------



## DFWdude

When i sealed our pool decking at our last house, I threw down some large glass beads used for shot peening when the sealant was wet. Worked great, and without it we had a lawsuit waiting to happen on our hands.


----------



## CLT49er

I just resealed my slippery stamped patio. Added a half pound of the shark bite type product to 450 square feet. Was hardly effective. Going to try like 5x next time.


----------

